# A New Adobe Lightroom Will be Announced Today



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 18, 2017)

```
<p><em><strong>Update:</strong> Macrumors says “Adobe Turns Lightroom CC Into a New Cloud Photography Service”, <a href="https://www.macrumors.com/mac/">Read more here</a>.</em></p>
<p><a href="https://photorumors.com/">Photo Rumors</a> first reported that a new version of Adobe Lightroom would be announced during <a href="https://max.adobe.com/">Adobe Max</a>, which starts today. Judging by the teaser above, we should be seeing the new version announced very shortly.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Apparently the logo for Lightroom has changed in the Apple App Store as well. (Thanks Moritz)</p>

<div align="center">
<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en">
<p dir="ltr" lang="en"><a href="https://twitter.com/SonyAlphaRumors?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw">@SonyAlphaRumors</a> <a href="https://twitter.com/nikonrumors?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw">@nikonrumors</a> <a href="https://twitter.com/canonrumorsguy?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw">@canonrumorsguy</a> Lightroom for iOS updated with new icon, maybe ahead of huge update? <a href="https://t.co/P9L8ZPjze1">pic.twitter.com/P9L8ZPjze1</a></p>
<p>— Moritz Sternemann (@strnmn) <a href="https://twitter.com/strnmn/status/920608224549789701?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw">October 18, 2017</a></p></blockquote>
<p><script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script></p>
</div>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## LesC (Oct 18, 2017)

Seems it's here already - if you click on the CC app on your PC, Lightroom is now Lightroom Classic and Lightroom CC is now a cloud based app for PC, tablet, phone etc. Photoshop also has an update...


----------



## bitm2007 (Oct 18, 2017)

New features in the CC version of LR

https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/help/whats-new.html


----------



## LDS (Oct 18, 2017)

It has been announced, main new features:

LR Classic is the desktop version, there's a new CC "cloud" version with online storage, so you put your eggs in the Adobe basket (you can have them locally too, though).

There LR performance improvements, let's see what it really means.

The perpetual license has gone - there are different subscription types depending on LR version and online storage size.

How long LR "Classic" will be available? The "Classic" moniker is often used for applications going to die....


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 18, 2017)

No interest in CC ["Cloud Cr*p]. Total misuse of the word "classic". For me, "classic" could only refer to a perpetual license LR. 

Would be willing to buy such a perpetual license of LR 2018 - if it contains full functionality of CC / classic" version and is reasonably priced. Don't need Photoshop.


----------



## NorbR (Oct 18, 2017)

I have no doubt that this will quickly be drowned in pages and pages of "discussion" about the subscription model, but there are still actual improvements and new features in this new LR.

Personally I think the color and luminosity masking is a very welcome addition, I'll be using that a lot. PS will probably still be required for advanced masking, but there'll be many cases where this will be useful in LR and save a round trip to PS. 

Of course the performance improvements are welcome as well. I'm glad to see adjustment brushes being specifically mentioned, as this is where I usually end up pulling my hair when every single brush stroke takes 2 seconds to render. Let's hope the improvements are real.


----------



## LesC (Oct 18, 2017)

If/when the 'Classic' desktop version is dropped, I'll be saying goodbye to Adobe & looking elsewhere. As it is the Phtography Plan is increasing form £8.58 to £9.98 in the UK for which I'll get the cloud based version of LR which I have no interest in and 20GB of storage I don't need.


----------



## bitm2007 (Oct 18, 2017)

LDS said:


> The perpetual license has gone - there are different subscription types depending on LR version and online storage size.



Are you sure that the perpetual license has gone ? The fact that it hasn't been announced yet doesn't mean it's not going to be announced latter today or in the future


----------



## LDS (Oct 18, 2017)

bitm2007 said:


> Are you sure that the perpetual license has gone ? The fact that it hasn't been announced yet doesn't mean it's not going to be announced latter today or in the future



The Verge reports Adobe saying:

"Lightroom 6 is the last stand-alone version of Lightroom that can be purchased outside of a Creative Cloud membership. There will not be a Lightroom 7 perpetual offering. Lightroom 6 will remain for sale for an undetermined amount of time, but will no longer be updated with camera support or bug fixes after the end of 2017. Lightroom 6.13 with support for the Nikon D850 will be released on October 26th, 2017."


https://www.theverge.com/2017/10/18/16494080/lightroom-cc-adobe-update-release-price-photography


----------



## bitm2007 (Oct 18, 2017)

LDS said:


> bitm2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure that the perpetual license has gone ? The fact that it hasn't been announced yet doesn't mean it's not going to be announced latter today or in the future
> ...



Thanks


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 18, 2017)

LDS said:


> The Verge reports Adobe saying:
> "Lightroom 6 is the last stand-alone version of Lightroom that can be purchased outside of a Creative Cloud membership. There will not be a Lightroom 7 perpetual offering. Lightroom 6 will remain for sale for an undetermined amount of time, but will no longer be updated with camera support or bug fixes after the end of 2017. Lightroom 6.13 with support for the Nikon D850 will be released on October 26th, 2017."
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2017/10/18/16494080/lightroom-cc-adobe-update-release-price-photography



Thanks. 

And if I understand the announcement correctly the main change seems to be that Adobe is now going to charge 10 per month for LR alone ( as opposed to 10 for LR + PS currently)?  :

And don't give me the "cloud-edit-sync" stuff. Where I live (in a Western European capital city) there is no way I could sync a number of RAW files with the cloud via mobile/WiFi connection with acceptable speed. A feature without any practical value to me.


----------



## LDS (Oct 18, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> And if I understand the announcement correctly the main change seems to be that Adobe is now going to charge 10 per month for LR alone ( as opposed to 10 for LR + PS currently)?  :



There are different plans now. With or without LR "Classic" (and PS), with more or less cloud storage. Details are already on the Adobe site. If I understood correctly, there is

- Lightroom CC plan: cloud only, 1TB of storage. Probably more storage will be added for additional fees.
- Photography plan: cloud + Classic + PS, 20GB or 1TB of storage, at different monthly prices, of course.

Right now the 20GB "photography" plan is offered at the same price of the "Lightroom CC" 1TB plan. As with all subscriptions, if this is going to change in the future only Adobe knows.


----------



## bitm2007 (Oct 18, 2017)

Right now the 20GB "photography" plan is offered at the same price of the "Lightroom CC" 1TB plan. As with all subscriptions, if this is going to change in the future only Adobe knows.

[/quote]

Both plans are sure to go up over time, I'm planning to purchases a perpetual version of Lightroom 6 in the Black Friday sales, as a safe guard against this.


----------



## woutgeo (Oct 21, 2017)

Was super excited about this. That excitement turned out to be super premature. Am I missing something, or would I need 2 copies of every picture to run both Classic and CC and/or be forced to store all of my pictures in the cloud and pay $10 per TB per month for the inconvenience? No thank you. Will stick to classic until its inevitable death and then switch to something else, I suppose.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 21, 2017)

woutgeo said:


> Was super excited about this. That excitement turned out to be super premature. Am I missing something, or would I need 2 copies of every picture to run both Classic and CC and/or be forced to store all of my pictures in the cloud and pay $10 per TB per month for the inconvenience? No thank you. Will stick to classic until its inevitable death and then switch to something else, I suppose.



Mixing the two on your desktop is not recommended, its a potential for disaster. However, you can use LRCC on mobile and LRCC Classic on your desktop.

I think we need to wait for some books to be published on how to handle this, its a ball of worms if you want to use the two and a better understanding is needed as to what will happen.

I'm experimenting now, I'm going to create a experimental catalog for the claassic so I will not have to worry about my main catalog.


----------

